# Solar for Hot Water ??



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Would it be worth it be worth the $$$ for invest in a solar panel for ..just..hot water. We currently use propane at approx. $4.00 a gal/# because the less propane you use the more your pay. What do you all think ?? And if so..how would I go about doing this..??


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Helena said:


> Would it be worth it be worth the $$$ for invest in a solar panel for ..just..hot water. We currently use propane at approx. $4.00 a gal/# because the less propane you use the more your pay. What do you all think ?? And if so..how would I go about doing this..??


solar hot water is one of the fastest pay back alt energy systems going. I'm building a house that will have solar hot water. 

a good site for solar retrofit systems 

http://builditsolar.com/index.htm


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

We actually started with some black pipe on the roof during warm weather to see if it would be worth it. The pipe ran cold water through it to pre warm before it went into the hot water heater. that thing never came on. We now have panels with a coil and the works.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/40-Gallon-S...895&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=251180385022&

We have this tank, pump and controller. Used panels from a friend.


----------



## GregYohn (Jan 24, 2013)

You get Fed, and PA assistance, and low costs loan from PA to do it. I think a professional maybe required to get full subsidized job. 

Tossing Pex tubing in the attic would preheat the water during the Summer months. Then use SharkBite attachments to connect pex tubing to copper or CPVC.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Helena I suggest you do some heavy thinking / research about your present propane supplier . . .
You are getting ripped.............
Yes they can charge you that big price if you are only getting "small" amounts of fuel at a time.

Owning your own propane tank lets you "shop around" for a supplier with a far better price than $4..
And you need to know what mim size tank they will service . . .a 500 or a 350 gallon tank?? 

Yes solar hot water is a very good thing, but solve your gouging propane supplier first.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Lots of ideas on Gary's site

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WaterHeating/water_heating.htm


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

Producing solar hot water uses an entirely different type of panel than making electric from solar. Many folks build their own water heating panels themselves. It is a very good thing to do especially to save $$$.


----------



## EfficientWater (Jul 13, 2013)

Using a solar thermal water heater will save about 2,500kWh of energy use. In most cases this equates to $250 @ 10 cents per kWh. Propane is similar in price when it comes to operating a hot water heater. You should be able to cut your energy use by as much as 50%. 

When it comes to the cost of installing a solar thermal system you can expect to pay $3,500-6,000 just for the equipment alone + installation. 

Passive solar thermal system that circulate water via a thermo-syphoning effect are the least expensive, but you need to be in a warm climate. 

If you live in a climate that gets cold you need an active solar water heating system that circulates glycol/refrigerant instead and moves heat via a heat exhanger. These are more costly, but you need them for freeze protection. 

An alternative way to get the same amount of energy savings is to install a heat pump water heater. They also cut your energy use by as much as 50%, but heat pump water heaters cost between $999 (when on sale) and $2,500 (higher end/larger model). 

Heat pump water heater extract heat from the air and use it to heat water. It is a lot less expensive to install. 

I like solar as well as heat pump water heaters and have seen both types work really well. Absent any rebates and tax credits it pencils better with heat pump water heaters. Solar thermal makes a more visible statement for sure. 

ACEEE has more general information on efficient water heating options.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

EfficientWater said:


> Using a solar thermal water heater will save about 2,500kWh of energy use. In most cases this equates to $250 @ 10 cents per kWh. Propane is similar in price when it comes to operating a hot water heater. You should be able to cut your energy use by as much as 50%.
> 
> When it comes to the cost of installing a solar thermal system you can expect to pay $3,500-6,000 just for the equipment alone + installation.
> 
> ...


Propane at $4 per gallon is equivalent to 15 cents per KWH electricity, and if you take into account that the propane heater is probably only about 60% efficient, then its like 25 cent a KWH electricity. So, you may save quite a bit more than the $250 estimate. But, I'm wondering why the price of propane is so high where you are?

If you like building stuff, you can build a high quality drain back system with full freeze protection without the hassle of antifreeze for about $1000
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WaterHeating/water_heating.htm#1KSolarWater
It may qualify for state rebate programs depending on where you are -- in MT where I am, it basically becomes a free system after rebates.

Gary


----------

